

Ask HN: Digital Ocean vs. AWS for a Growing Wordpress Site - dhimant

I run a website that is growing in traffic and as of this month will clock 1.5 million monthly hits. I am now starting to face a few downtimes with my DO droplet (2 GB RAM, 2 CPU). Would you recommend that I now move to AWS or should I continue with a larger instance on DO and save money? Don&#x27;t have indepth knowledge about setting these things up, have a friend who helps me out so would prefer something that really has very minimal downtime or issue-fixing. Thanks!
======
getdavidhiggins
Is the blog run from the raw IP address? I wrote an article about why you
should proxy a blog through a CDN: [http://blog.higg.im/2015/02/10/why-i-run-
this-blog-on-maxcdn...](http://blog.higg.im/2015/02/10/why-i-run-this-blog-on-
maxcdn/)

I since moved away from roll-you-own WP solutions as it's a devops nightmare,
and tricky to get right, unless you pay someone to do it for you.

You should probably try to get your domain off the apex too:

[http://blog.higg.im/2014/03/10/getting-jque-re-off-the-
apex/](http://blog.higg.im/2014/03/10/getting-jque-re-off-the-apex/)

